# Prices after the Assault ban dropped



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

After the Assault gun ban dropped today do you think prices are going to back to realistic numbers? And if so, how long do you think it's going to take to get there? I was trying to save up to piece a AR together but should I wait now? What's your opinion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A lot of them were sold to guys who were panic buying. In a year or so many of them will be on MGO for a fraction of what they are presently being sold for. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Heard Gander Mt. had the carbons for $700 ish....


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> Heard Gander Mt. had the carbons for $700 ish....


What carbons? DPMS Oracle? What Gander Mountain? Not sure if I would buy one, have handled one a time or two and they feel really cheap to me IMHO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd wait before i gave gander a penny.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

More importantly then when the prices will be back to normal prices, I just want to know if all those idiots that panic bought and paid 5+ times the retail price because they just had to have it. Do you feel completely stupid?


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Yes they panic bought and no they won't feel dumb even though they got took. Obama and the dems are going to try and get credit for an economy spike which was a direct result of the ban. Ironic I think. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> A lot of them were sold to guys who were panic buying. In a year or so many of them will be on MGO for a fraction of what they are presently being sold for.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



No. The dumbasses will be trying to get what they paid for them, perhaps even a markup and crying cause no one will buy.:lol:


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sure those that panic bought don't care about it. It's not like they bought a house that lost half it's value it something similar, lol. And why would anyone sell anyway.

Does anyone really believe that this is really over? The liberals will take whatever they can get including magazine limitations this round and then work on the rest. Instead of trying to get everything they want at one time they will pick at it instead. And there won't be any sunset clauses anymore.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Prices will go back down some, but they will never go back down to where they were before. Never do.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If you keep up with the news it seems highly unlikly there will be any sweeping "assault weapons" ban legislation passing through the federal legislature. As Shakespeare said, "Much ado about nothing," but if it feeds your paranoia...


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

If you look prices aren't that bad, the biggest problem I've had is getting small pistol primers and 9mm ammo. I've been able to get everything else quite reasonable. Picked up small rifle primers, 45acp ammo, and even scored a couple new lower receivers in the last week. If you look in the right places anything can happen... picked up the lowers for $109


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I just returned from Gander Mtn. buying my turkey permit. Stopped by the gun dept and all the sales people were standing around with no customers anywhere. I stopped and looked at them and they started laughing...one said finally we get a break from the madness. I imagine prices will start to drop in the next few months.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I was thinking about picking up a lower receiver just to avoid the potential ban, thank god I didn't yet. There was no way I was paying $400-500 just for a receiver, not even with a trigger package...no way. Besides, I already got ripped on 45 ammo once.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just got back from the firearm exchange range or whatever it is called at 96/middlebelt. The range was almost empty. Guess the ammo availability issues will be a problem for awhile.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I was thinking about picking up a lower receiver just to avoid the potential ban, thank god I didn't yet. There was no way I was paying $400-500 just for a receiver, not even with a trigger package...no way. Besides, I already got ripped on 45 ammo once.


I feel ya...i was going to buy one of those composite lowers off of gunbroker. I'm glad I didn't.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JK Hunter (Oct 5, 2009)

GuppyII said:


> If you look prices aren't that bad, the biggest problem I've had is getting small pistol primers and 9mm ammo. I've been able to get everything else quite reasonable. Picked up small rifle primers, 45acp ammo, and even scored a couple new lower receivers in the last week. If you look in the right places anything can happen... picked up the lowers for $109


where did you get your lowers at?


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

kjones734 said:


> More importantly then when the prices will be back to normal prices, I just want to know if all those idiots that panic bought and paid 5+ times the retail price because they just had to have it. Do you feel completely stupid?


 X 1,000

I've got a couple 9mm pistols coming, and by the time they finally _arrive_, I expect I'll be paying less than the paranoid panic-mongers. 

They have only themselves to blame for the prices they've paid, plain and simple. Anyone who continues to think there's (even still) some big, national "liberal gun grab" in the works just doesn't get it. I feel for them, honestly.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I got home from work yesterday and the neighbor called me over as I was walking to the house. He wanted to show me the new DPMS AR that he picked up at Cabelas the other day. They had them in stock and he paid $800.

He found .223 ammo at Westborn Gun and was headed to the range when he stopped me. 

I stopped at Dunhams and they have three of the .22LR AR look-alikes on the shelf but still no ammo there. Seems things might be starting to level off. 

I've seen a couple complete lowers for what people were asking for stripped lowers last month.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

kjones734 said:


> More importantly then when the prices will be back to normal prices, I just want to know if all those idiots that panic bought and paid 5+ times the retail price because they just had to have it. Do you feel completely stupid?


I am not convinced much of this took place. I personally saw a lot of inventory bought up near normal costs. I saw a lot of elivated prices, but I don't know of anyone who actually bought or sold at those prices.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

